# Hunter - 11/25



## Greg (Nov 16, 2007)

We're having company staying over the night before, but I'm thinking about heading over late morning. I'll probably click in around 10:30.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 16, 2007)

Hmmmm...

I really do need to get out again...


----------



## MarkC (Nov 16, 2007)

Tempting - Very Tempting.  I will be on long island from Wed to Sun, I may sneak it in if conditions are right.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 16, 2007)

It's a good possibility as I'm planning on skiing the 24th, 25th, and 26th..somewhere in NY or VT...They should have some bumps by then..


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Maybe I will take the day off for work.......Will be there the thurs. before, with a bunch of people.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 17, 2007)

I will most likely be at Hunter 11/19, 11/21, 11/23, and 11/25 next week.

Might be a day at Belleayre on one of those days too.


----------



## koreshot (Nov 20, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I will most likely be at Hunter 11/19, 11/21, 11/23, and 11/25 next week.
> 
> Might be a day at Belleayre on one of those days too.



Jim, are you skipping Saturday cause it gets too busy or am I just reading too much into the dates you threw out.  I am trying to decide between Friday and Saturday at Hunter.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 20, 2007)

If I can swing one of two scenarios I might be in.

Scenario 1 - Wife overlooks my neglect.
Scenario 2 - Grandparents come up for the day and the wife comes with me to Hunter.


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2007)

Seems like we have a little impromptu gathering forming here. How about meeting at the summit trail map sign at 11 am? Over HPD's right shoulder here:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 20, 2007)

Greg said:


> Seems like we have a little impromptu gathering forming here. How about meeting at the summit trail map sign at 11 am? Over HPD's right shoulder here:



I seem to remember vowing to never having the meet up spot at the top of Hunter ever again after it being extremely windy one time, thus making folks not want to wait around too long to actually meet up with anyone...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll be at Hunter on Sunday.  I'm going to start out at 8:30AM...I know what Greg looks like from all the videos unless he shaved his beard..See y'all there..


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'll be at Hunter on Sunday.  I'm going to start out at 8:30AM...I know what Greg looks like from all the videos unless he shaved his beard..See y'all there..



I'll keep an eye out for someone who is simply oozing mad steeziness...


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I seem to remember vowing to never having the meet up spot at the top of Hunter ever again after it being extremely windy one time, thus making folks not want to wait around too long to actually meet up with anyone...



Good point. Maybe at the big merge at the top of Broadway is better? I think there's a big yellow snowmaking tower there with that funny trail merge sign. Thoughts?


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2007)

Greg said:


> Good point. Maybe at the big merge at the top of Broadway is better? I think there's a big yellow snowmaking tower there with that funny trail merge sign. Thoughts?



The yellow tower in this pic (stolen from dmc's Web site) is what I'm talking about:






Of course, I mean up hill of that tower/sign where that group is waiting.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 20, 2007)

Greg said:


> The yellow tower in this pic (stolen from dmc's Web site) is what I'm talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that right by the top of were that mogul run was set up last year?  Bottom of Hellgate?


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Is that right by the top of were that mogul run was set up last year?  Bottom of Hellgate?



Yes. The bumps were skier's left of that yellow tower.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2007)

Greg said:


> Yes. The bumps were skier's left of that yellow tower.



I think the meeting spot should be at the top or bottom of the F lift..not by a random snowmaking tower...just my two cents???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2007)

Change of plans, I won't be at Hunter that Sunday..I'll be at Killington instead..I'd rather drive a couple extra hours and pay more money for more variety..


----------



## Greg (Nov 21, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I think the meeting spot should be at the top or bottom of the F lift..not by a random snowmaking tower...just my two cents???



Well, perhaps if there was more terrain open, maybe, but the tower in the above pic is pretty hard to miss; far from random. Standing around at the summit on a cold, windy day tends to be a bit of a drag.


----------



## Greg (Nov 21, 2007)

*Sunday Roll Call*

So far:

Me
JimG.
Hawkshot99
James Michaud
kingslug

Any other takers? Looks like snowmaking might be able to resume Thursday night now and perhaps some around the clock after Friday. Sunday should be sweet!


----------



## dmc (Nov 21, 2007)

me..

Five Fingers


----------



## Greg (Nov 21, 2007)

dmc said:


> me..
> 
> Five Fingers



Yes sir! That is it! Thanks for the pics, D.

5 Fingers, 11 am Sunday. See you then!


----------



## Greg (Nov 21, 2007)

Funny. Hunter has a pic of the five fingers published on their site too:


----------



## kingslug (Nov 22, 2007)

OK sunday 11 am by the tower. A few guys I work with might show as well. One has only skied 2 days in his life but is a natural. Made it down Belleayre run skiing parrallel, with only 1 fall. Amazing.


----------



## koreshot (Nov 22, 2007)

I might make it this Sunday.  Will know for sure tomorrow evening.

Where exactly is that five fingers tower again?


----------



## koreshot (Nov 22, 2007)

Nevermind, read back on page 2... bottom of Hellgate, shouldn't be too hard to find.

DMC, Jim, any inside information on the snowmaking kicking in overnight?  How likely is it that there will be top to bottom skiing by Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Well, I am gonna pull out.  Was up there today, and it was fun.  But I am not skippin work for what was there....


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2007)

koreshot said:


> DMC, Jim, any inside information on the snowmaking kicking in overnight?  How likely is it that there will be top to bottom skiing by Saturday or Sunday?





Hawkshot99 said:


> Well, I am gonna pull out.  Was up there today, and it was fun.  But I am not skippin work for what was there....



I suspect snowmaking might resume tonight and they should be able to go pretty much full blast through Sunday. I think there's a good shot at T2B. Maybe Ike too?


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2007)

Check that. 180 reports snowmaking to the base as of 10 pm tonight. I assume T2B by Sunday is almost a given.


----------



## koreshot (Nov 23, 2007)

Greg said:


> Check that. 180 reports snowmaking to the base as of 10 pm tonight. I assume T2B by Sunday is almost a given.



That makes it even more likely that I will be there on Sunday instead of Saturday.  And before you ask about the brakes - unfortnately, I won't have them with me.  I am already at my inlaws, I left my house planning on skiing at Hunter on Saturday so it didn't even occur to me to bring the brakes with me.  Sorry...


----------



## kingslug (Nov 23, 2007)

They will definitely have a few more trails by Sunday. They can make a ton of snow very quickly.


----------



## dmc (Nov 23, 2007)

Snowmaking is ON from top to bottom...  Classic H>B>K

Hunter One snowmaking is on as well..  It's cold again...


----------



## Greg (Nov 23, 2007)

dmc said:


> Snowmaking is ON from top to bottom...  Classic H>B>K
> 
> Hunter One snowmaking is on as well..  It's cold again...



Anything on Ike?


----------



## dmc (Nov 23, 2007)

Greg said:


> Anything on Ike?



nope..  not as of this morning..  I'm headed out at the crack O' Noon...


----------



## powhunter (Nov 23, 2007)

hmmmm   Im on the fence....kmart or hunter......


----------



## JimG. (Nov 23, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Nevermind, read back on page 2... bottom of Hellgate, shouldn't be too hard to find.
> 
> DMC, Jim, any inside information on the snowmaking kicking in overnight?  How likely is it that there will be top to bottom skiing by Saturday or Sunday?



Skied all day today...much different from Wednesday when it was spring bumps.

Today was cold, frozen snowmaking weather. Guns blazing top to bottom all day. It will continue tomorrow and tomorrow night. Sunday will be awesome and now I will definitely be at Hunter.

Hellgate was frozen and shady today, bumps mowed last night. But the skiing improved all day as the guns just kept depositing more snow. 5-fingers down to F was particularly nice snow. All day.

Hunter One will also be open. Doubt they'll get Belt open.

See you Sunday.


----------



## Greg (Nov 24, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Sunday will be awesome and now I will definitely be at Hunter.



See you tomorrow. 11 am, five fingers. Nice, fresh manmade. Should be a good day.


----------



## koreshot (Nov 24, 2007)

Any news on T2B skiing today?


----------



## Greg (Nov 24, 2007)

Keep an eye here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/20397-more-terrain-hunter.html


----------

